# Dossiers dans appli Vidéos ?



## bertol65 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, comment créer des dossiers pour ranger mes vidéos sur mon iPad av,ec l'appli Vidéos ?
Existe t il une appli genre QuickTime pro qui permet de couper des morceaux de vidéos ?
Merci.


----------

